# What Does Your 3DS/2DS Look Like?



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm just curious as to how people may have customized theirs or what they put on them ahaha.

Mine is pink because pink is amazing. I like to put stickers on alot of things I own lol. That fuzzy ball thing is a charm I have on my 3DS


----------



## Kirito (Mar 17, 2014)

I used to have an apple sticker on mine, but as of now I have no decorations on it. My brother has this dang bell he keeps on his 3DS that is freaking annoying... everytime he plays it makes that jingle bell noise...


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a camera so I can't take pictures of mine, but I have the same one you do with Kuromi stickers on it. There's one big Kuromi in the middle and four smaller ones in the corners, plus some clouds, hearts, and stars. The inside has a couple of My Melody stickers too, but they're just normal, flat stickers unlike the Kuromi ones.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Kirito said:


> I used to have an apple sticker on mine, but as of now I have no decorations on it. My brother has this dang bell he keeps on his 3DS that is freaking annoying... everytime he plays it makes that jingle bell noise...



my cellphone has a bell on it. it does get annoying lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Piroshi said:


> I don't have a camera so I can't take pictures of mine, but I have the same one you do with Kuromi stickers on it. There's one big Kuromi in the middle and four smaller ones in the corners, plus some clouds, hearts, and stars. The inside has a couple of My Melody stickers too, but they're just normal, flat stickers unlike the Kuromi ones.


that sounds so cute! i love those two characters. i also like keroppi and chococat


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2014)

mine is just plain black 3DS XL, same as when it came out of the box - no customization


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> mine is just plain black 3DS XL, same as when it came out of the box - no customization



hot


----------



## Twilight (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine is also just pink and white, I didn't really add anything on it since I only got it 3 months ago.  I may plan to keep it that way. LOL.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

yosugay said:


> that sounds so cute! i love those two characters. i also like keroppi and chococat



They're on there kind of unevenly but I still like it. I wish I could find more stickers to put on it but I got them from the Sanrio site and I haven't seen any nice stickers on there in a while.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> They're on there kind of unevenly but I still like it. I wish I could find more stickers to put on it but I got them from the Sanrio site and I haven't seen any nice stickers on there in a while.


maybe in stores they would have more stickers? idk if you have a sanrio store near you or anything. all the sanrio stores near me keep closing down ; v ;


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the legend of zelda between two worlds 3DS XL, no stickers or anything


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

yosugay said:


> maybe in stores they would have more stickers? idk if you have a sanrio store near you or anything. all the sanrio stores near me keep closing down ; v ;



I think there's one a couple of hours away? At least there used to be. That was years ago though and I've never actually been to it. Hopefully they'll get more online eventually, even if shipping is ridiculous. Or maybe I'll find some non-Sanrio stickers that match. 

I'm planning on getting a second 3DS too, but I don't think I'll decorate that one. I guess it depends on what color I get.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> I think there's one a couple of hours away? At least there used to be. That was years ago though and I've never actually been to it. Hopefully they'll get more online eventually, even if shipping is ridiculous. Or maybe I'll find some non-Sanrio stickers that match.
> 
> I'm planning on getting a second 3DS too, but I don't think I'll decorate that one. I guess it depends on what color I get.


yeah usually you can find some good stickers in stores, i always see cute ones at this anime store i go to. 
i would get a second 3ds xl if i could get the mint green one thats only available in japan ; v ;. i wish the US had more colors. the UK is really lucky because they have the all pink one. its so cute ; v ;


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

yosugay said:


> yeah usually you can find some good stickers in stores, i always see cute ones at this anime store i go to.
> i would get a second 3ds xl if i could get the mint green one thats only available in japan ; v ;. i wish the US had more colors. the UK is really lucky because they have the all pink one. its so cute ; v ;


I wish we still had anime stores around here, but most of them closed down. The closest thing we have here is a tiny corner in the back of f.y.e. and I doubt they have any cute stickers there. I wish we had more color options too. :c I really like the pink and white one because it's my favorite shade of pink but I'd like some other colors too. I'm thinking about getting the Mario & Luigi Dream Team one because it's not that much more than a normal 3DS XL on Amazon, even if it's kind of ugly.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> I wish we still had anime stores around here, but most of them closed down. The closest thing we have here is a tiny corner in the back of f.y.e. and I doubt they have any cute stickers there. I wish we had more color options too. :c I really like the pink and white one because it's my favorite shade of pink but I'd like some other colors too. I'm thinking about getting the Mario & Luigi Dream Team one because it's not that much more than a normal 3DS XL on Amazon, even if it's kind of ugly.


ugh i had a f.y.e. close to me and it shut down. like all my favorite stores are closing >:-(
yeah ive seen that one and wasnt interested because of the look but that really is a good deal. i wish i didnt care about the appearance of the 3ds lol


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 17, 2014)

yosugay said:


> ugh i had a f.y.e. close to me and it shut down. like all my favorite stores are closing >:-(
> yeah ive seen that one and wasnt interested because of the look but that really is a good deal. i wish i didnt care about the appearance of the 3ds lol


The only other ones that interest me are the Zelda one (which is really expensive now and I'm never going to be able to afford it) and the pink and white one, but I don't want to get another one that looks exactly the same so I might as well get one with a free game. But part of me still wants to hold out in case we somehow get some other cool colors, even though it's never gonna happen.


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 17, 2014)

The Yoshi one is tempting, but I can't justify it.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> The only other ones that interest me are the Zelda one (which is really expensive now and I'm never going to be able to afford it) and the pink and white one, but I don't want to get another one that looks exactly the same so I might as well get one with a free game. But part of me still wants to hold out in case we somehow get some other cool colors, even though it's never gonna happen.


yeah, i think at this point theyre just releasing special game-themed 3ds's so i dont think theyll be releasing any new colors ; u ; its a shame though cuz i would totally get another one, its a great system.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sorgatani said:


> The Yoshi one is tempting, but I can't justify it.



the yoshi one is so cute. i really like the color on that one


----------



## kite (Mar 17, 2014)

This is my 3DS:



Although I saw the Persona Q 3DS and I want it so badly. (It's also in my favorite color) ;w;


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine is plain. Though I want to super bling it out with cute bows and jewels and stuff.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a blue XL. It has two googly eyes on it... lol. My brother stuck them on because it looked like a hippo with the two cameras. I couldn't be bothered to take them off


----------



## Lauren (Mar 17, 2014)

Plain white 3dsxl - died of alcoholism 
plain blue 3dsxl


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 17, 2014)

This is the one I have. I was waiting for a pretty one to convince me to get an XL, since I had the purple one previously, and purple is my favorite color. I thought this one was quite nice. I wish I could get a pure white one, but I don't think that's available in the U.S.

I haven't put any stickers or anything on this since...it doesn't quite feel right.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine is purple with nail art hearts on it xD


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

kittylover1379 said:


> Mine is purple with nail art hearts on it xD



aw sounds cute. i love the purple one

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynncrossing said:


> This is the one I have. I was waiting for a pretty one to convince me to get an XL, since I had the purple one previously, and purple is my favorite color. I thought this one was quite nice. I wish I could get a pure white one, but I don't think that's available in the U.S.
> 
> I haven't put any stickers or anything on this since...it doesn't quite feel right.


that one is sexy


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 17, 2014)

It really is. And a Link Between Worlds was actually the first Zelda game I ever got to play. I never had the money to really buy games before, so I was stuck with whatever people gave me.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

lynncrossing said:


> It really is. And a Link Between Worlds was actually the first Zelda game I ever got to play. I never had the money to really buy games before, so I was stuck with whatever people gave me.



aww thats cute that it has a special meaning to you.


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 17, 2014)

Since I've got the Pikachu 3DS XL, I've left it as is. However, I'd really like to get a Game Grumps or Steam Train interior sticker set at some point.


----------



## Syd (Mar 17, 2014)

plain black 3ds no xl no stickers so lameeeeeeeee


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> plain black 3ds no xl no stickers so lameeeeeeeee



ur not lame


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 17, 2014)

Pokemon blue, 3ds xl. In nerf gear.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 17, 2014)

I have the year of Luigi 3DS XL  The one that came with M&L Dream Team installed! I am yet to see another person with the same 3DS....maybe kind of rare? Or I just haven't looked around enough...


----------



## Aizu (Mar 18, 2014)

This is mine ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

pika <3

idk if I posted, but a white XL. And two one piece capsule figures hanging from the sides  (chopper and luffy(goddamn english translation they will always be ruffy and choppa to me )


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

mine is as plain as hell


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> pika <3
> 
> idk if I posted, but a white XL. And two one piece capsule figures hanging from the sides  (chopper and luffy(goddamn english translation they will always be ruffy and choppa to me )


aww i always wanted charms like that


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the gold Zelda 3DS XL.  It's so pretty c:


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

I protect my DS so preciously and really upset then I got the blue instead of red one so I make the own custom cover with some special paper I bought lol~






and my own handmade pouch =D cause the original pouch is just too costly and not sure if can fit with my crystal case along~


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I protect my DS so preciously and really upset then I got the blue instead of red one so I make the own custom cover with some special paper I bought lol~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so cool!  ^~^ I wish I was that creative!


----------



## Goth (Mar 18, 2014)

i also have the link between worlds 3ds xl

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel like that it is so popular i ruined my styles though ;(


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 18, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I protect my DS so preciously and really upset then I got the blue instead of red one so I make the own custom cover with some special paper I bought lol~
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/5k1ws1.jpg[/IM
> 
> ...


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish I was as creative as some people on here. XD


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 18, 2014)

... A plain red 3DS. Trying to convince my sister to get an XL so we can swap lol


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine is the Super Mario 3D Land bundle red 3DS. I have the Nyko power grip battery on the back of mine. I also have a slight crack under the surface of the top of mine.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I protect my DS so preciously and really upset then I got the blue instead of red one so I make the own custom cover with some special paper I bought lol~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is so adorable and creative <3


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a limited edition year of luigi 3ds xl and I love it like family.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine is just a plain regular red 3DS XL. I have no reason whatsoever to waste my time customizing it and I would feel uncomfy to take out my 3DS in public if it had some stickers on it, so nty. I guess I could buy a cover for it though, but I dunno.. Still a waste

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> I protect my DS so preciously and really upset then I got the blue instead of red one so I make the own custom cover with some special paper I bought lol~


You should make some more and sell them uwu I'd buy one


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 19, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Mine is just a plain regular red 3DS XL. I have no reason whatsoever to waste my time customizing it and I would feel uncomfy to take out my 3DS in public if it had some stickers on it, so nty. I guess I could buy a cover for it though, but I dunno.. Still a waste
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't have to xD I can send you the template~ print and trace it on any paper you like and fit in with a crystal case xD I don't even stick it =D


----------



## Javocado (Mar 19, 2014)

My DS so black it needs food stamps lolol jk jk but it's black with a scratch across from dropping it i think  
But it looks like a battle scar


----------



## Kirito (Mar 19, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> This is mine ( ^ω^ )
> View attachment 33751



I was thinking of getting this one instead of a regular 3ds xl, but I didn't like how the pikachu was designed in how it relates to the location of the camera lenses


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

Javocado said:


> *My DS so black it needs food stamps lolol jk jk* but it's black with a scratch across from dropping it i think
> But it looks like a battle scar


-side eyeing you-


----------



## twinArmageddons (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my 3DS, it's not an XL since it was one of the original overpriced 3DS' years back before the price drop.
I wanted to go with a simple, yet very look effective subtle look while still retaining it's normal appearance.








I got the strap that came along with some pink Mario mushroom (_that I gave away asap because I'm not fond of pink and that mushroom is a lie._) right after I got the Mew charm and was thinking of putting it on my 3DS at the time.
Then I figured I could reference the character I main in Brawl.
So I got the Mother emblem, colored it a purple hue, then shrunk it down all via Photoshop, cut the emblem out, and used something to make the back of the photo paper into a sticker, then used duck tape on top of the paper to prevent the purple ink from ever smudging off, I cut the duck tape accordingly too ofc.
I know, sounds complicated for a little sticker but it works.
I made the Mr. Saturn in ceramics class some time ago, the whiskers, string of hair, and oval bit are all paperclip bits.
Yeah that's pretty much it.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

twinArmageddons said:


> This is my 3DS, it's not an XL since it was one of the original overpriced 3DS' years back before the price drop.
> I wanted to go with a simple, yet very look effective subtle look while still retaining it's normal appearance.
> 
> 
> ...



omg so cutee. this is another creative one! i really like ur mew charm <3 mew's my fave pokemon lol


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I don't have to xD I can send you the template~ print and trace it on any paper you like and fit in with a crystal case xD I don't even stick it =D



oh noice =u=


----------



## evies (Mar 19, 2014)

I have the animal crossing New Leaf 3ds, i love it because it's so cute but sometimes i wish i just got a plain white one


----------



## Silversea (Mar 19, 2014)

If you have a 2DS the correct answer is "distasteful" accompanied by the comment "Whyyyy Nintendo".


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

Silversea said:


> If you have a 2DS the correct answer is "distasteful" accompanied by the comment "Whyyyy Nintendo".



my bf has a 2DS, he loves it and doesnt really like the 3D function of the 3DS and it saved him alot more money so its a win/win


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

yosugay said:


> I'm just curious as to how people may have customized theirs or what they put on them ahaha.
> 
> Mine is pink because pink is amazing. I like to put stickers on alot of things I own lol. That fuzzy ball thing is a charm I have on my 3DS



oh my gosh, your 3ds XL is so cute D:
mine is just a plain black+silver 3ds XL :c


----------



## Zura (Mar 20, 2014)

I got a regular Red 3ds with Flam skin on it that I got from a Bundle that had: Earphones-Pen Stylus (Very useful)-Screen savers and some other stuff


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my Cosmo Black 3DS back in December 2012 and I am one of those people who can't stand stickers on their handhelds as I like to keep my consoles/handhelds in the same way I got it. (If it was new that is...) Hasn't changed much since I took this pic a few months ago.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 20, 2014)

I like seeing all these cool 3DS designs and rigs! It makes me want to cover mine up with some stickers or something....but then again the year of luigi decal on my 3DS is unreal


----------



## Salem (Mar 20, 2014)

BellManAC said:


> I have the year of Luigi 3DS XL  The one that came with M&L Dream Team installed! I am yet to see another person with the same 3DS....maybe kind of rare? Or I just haven't looked around enough...



I have that one too! I haven't played the game yet though >_>




I also just got the Yoshi 3DS XL one.



[now that they're done with Year of Luigi I want them to do a Year of Yoshi. I WILL BUY ALL THE YOSHI THINGS]

I also have a regular 3DS that is black, but I put a purple case over it. Boy was I jealous when they came out with the purple one, lol. I wanted it so bad.


I love the gold Zelda one! I would have preferred that one over the silver Mario/Luigi one. But I didn't get it right away, then it was too late. It's available now though but still one of the more expensive ones, and I already bought the Zelda game separately.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 20, 2014)

Syd said:


> plain black 3ds no xl no stickers so lameeeeeeeee



I know this was posted a while ago...

Better than mine.

It looks exactly like this:


----------



## Andelsky (Mar 20, 2014)

Uhh~ My 3DSXL doesnt have any stickers yet, its the Mario&Luigi one.

My regular 3DS has FF7 sticker decals.. the limited edition Kingdom hearts case that came with KH3D.. andd, from signatures from my favorite band members. x:



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

naisuu, im gonna sticker mine someday


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

Andel said:


> Uhh~ My 3DSXL doesnt have any stickers yet, its the Mario&Luigi one.
> 
> My regular 3DS has FF7 sticker decals.. the limited edition Kingdom hearts case that came with KH3D.. andd, from signatures from my favorite band members. x:
> 
> ...


im loving that cloud decal. mm


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 20, 2014)

For the people that own a normal 3DS and a XL, which do you like more? My brother has a normal 3DS...after playing for months on my XL I just can't even look at the smaller screen ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

XL becausef of regular stylus


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

BellManAC said:


> For the people that own a normal 3DS and a XL, which do you like more? My brother has a normal 3DS...after playing for months on my XL I just can't even look at the smaller screen ;D



i like the xl more because i like the bigger screen. its not that i dont liek the small screen i just prefer the bigger screen. i love the DS lite i have though because i play all the old ace attorney games on it


----------



## Salem (Mar 20, 2014)

I definitely love the XL better just because of the screen. Although I like the smaller design of the regular 3DS bc I have small hands, lol. So it fits nicer to hold it. But the bigger screen is more important


----------



## Cudon (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the XL more, not for just the bigger screen.. I adore the design of it. I think normal 3DS looks somewhat sharp and extremely ugly with it's shiny surface. But XL... XL looks perf. Don't you ever go changing gurl


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 21, 2014)

Black 3DS XL as is out of the box, no decals.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 21, 2014)

Pikachu 3ds xl.


----------



## Minties (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the lavender pink 3ds with two decals and a crystal case. Both decals are a slightly shimmery silver. It looks quite nice irl.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a plain blue/black 3DS XL. I'm trying to find a case for it, like a crystal case so I could perhaps bedazzle it or something but it's harder than I thought..


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a plain black 3ds , I am saving up for  an XL hopefully blue red or special edition one.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Mar 22, 2014)

Standard red 3DS XL, Apple sticker on the front, keychain of a cartoon character attached.


----------



## UchiDude (Mar 22, 2014)

My 3DS XL is just a plain Black and Blue one. Although I'm thinking about putting a Pikachu sticker on it.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 22, 2014)

Black 3DS XL with pink "konekonyan" silicon case (from Amiami). It reminds me of Chiaki Nanami from SDR2~ something she would have!


----------



## MayorKatie (Mar 22, 2014)

My Ds is just the midnight purple color, but i want to get this case for it:


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> Black 3DS XL with pink "konekonyan" silicon case (from Amiami). It reminds me of Chiaki Nanami from SDR2~ something she would have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daaw so cute


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine's just pink/white  I want to decorate it but I'm afraid of covering it xD​


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Minties said:


> I have the lavender pink 3ds with two decals and a crystal case. Both decals are a slightly shimmery silver. It looks quite nice irl.


omg i love ittt

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiarasu said:


> Black 3DS XL with pink "konekonyan" silicon case (from Amiami). It reminds me of Chiaki Nanami from SDR2~ something she would have!
> 
> View attachment 34364



so cuteee


----------

